# Anyone having issues with latest app update (3.34.1)?



## Jersey City Cabbie (Mar 30, 2015)

In all of my months as a UBER partner I never had any tech issues with the partner App until the latest update. In all of my months as a UBER partner I never had tech issues until the latest update (3.34.1). Since then, not only is my navigation freezing, but several times a day I get error code stating "Network Error", this happens many times when I try to hit the arrived button or slide to begin a ride. Has anyone else had this issue? I have tried to reboot my phone. I use the UBER supplied I Phone? Some of my pax are getting annoyed since I can not begin their ride, sometimes for up to five minutes until I stop getting the "Network Error" message.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

My experience has been that after EVERY SINGLE APP UPDATE....I will have PROBLEMS for the next 24 hrs using the app. I usually have to do a phone reboot at least once and toggle all my settings on/off before everything gets synced up again.


----------



## ftimmy (Aug 26, 2014)

It seems like they are having lots of technical problems in the past few days. I have had problems like you describe with the partner app, although mine is on a personal iPhone with latest version of IOS. 

I frequently use the passenger app to check which areas might be a little thin on available drivers and I have been having even bigger problems with that. It takes a minute or two to launch and every time I move the pin around it takes a minute to update. 

I also just got a weekly summary that has the "top drivers" statistics way off, it says the top drivers acceptance rate was 0%.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

ftimmy said:


> I also just got a weekly summary that has the "top drivers" statistics way off, it says the top drivers acceptance rate was 0%.


  Ironically....this may be true!


----------

